# The Camel Trail - Cornwall



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello,

Can anyone recommend a campsite near to The Camel Trail (a disused railway track which is very good for cycling) running from Padstow to Wenfordbridge in Cornwall. Some of the places it passes through is Wadebridge, Boscane, Dunmere and nearby Bodmin. I have been doing some research and thought I'd struck gold when I found Dennis Cove Camping in Padstow but, alas, it closes at the end of September and we want to go in the middle of next month. I will consult the CC book for CLs but wonder if anyone has any personal recommendations. All we need is a hook up and waste facilities. Many thanks.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

We liked this one and it has a lovely walk from the site through fields and down to the Camel trail and Rick Steins shops. I understand it has had a major refit so should be even more up market. Steep hill to walk back up from Padstow but even I as an Easter egg and smoker at the time made it in stages.

There is also a Tescos on that journey but it is not an eyesore. Lovely spot and Padstow is always interesting and there is also bike hire as you get on the trail.

http://www.padstowtouringpark.co.uk/


----------

